# What Do You Put on Your Dog Tag?



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Just wondering what everyone puts on their dog tags. I'm not sure the information I have is right?

On one side it says Microchipped and my mobile number
On the other is gives my house number, an abbreviation of the road and then the postcode.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I haven't got the microchip no. I've just got mobile no. House no. and postcode. Couldn't have fit any more anyway xx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

On one side it says Microchipped and my mobile number
On the other is gives my house number, an abbreviation of the road and then the postcode.[/QUOTE]

My dogs tag is the same as yours.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ooh have you put your poos name on the tag?


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I can't remember where I read it (and whether it's correct?) but it advised it was law to at least put: Owner name, address and tel number. The rest I guess is optional. I have Dogs name, my mobile, my name and house number and postcode on mine.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They say not to put your dogs name as the likes of the dog nappers that Julie posted about know what to call your dog x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Mm yes the dog nap thread did make me reconsider having Binky's name on it. I have ordered mine with the same info as Jedicrazy except my name


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:hugidnt mean to look like I'm criticising you Clare, I was answering Sam at the same time as you were posting, it reads like I'm being off with you.... And would nt dream of being :hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> :hugidnt mean to look like I'm criticising you Clare, I was answering Sam at the same time as you were posting, it reads like I'm being off with you.... And would nt dream of being :hug:


Karen, didn't even think you were so no worries :hug:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty's has "I am microchipped" on one side and then my post code, surname and telephone number on the other (I think, she's with my parents so I can't check!!).


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Whoops, I just have my name and mobile on Lola's. I hadn't even thought about address or microchip info.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I must admit I had to actually read the disc to remind myself 

I'd also read, no dog name for the reason above. I guess I was wondering whether it should say Microchipped or not. I had visions of someone trying to dig it out  I pride myself on not being a worrier and here I am worrying  An irrational worry as this would be the last thing on my mind if god forbid something happened to Millie.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

We've got name of road plus post code on one side and 'phone number on the other.
Milo has another tiny disc which has his microchip number on.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I just ordered one for Bette, and have her name (maybe an oops!), phone number and "I'm blind-watch where I'm walking!" I worry people won't realize that fact and she'll get hurt in the road or run into a post. I've even looked at coats for her that say she's blind but in a cute-ish way. I don't always remember to warn her of obstacles in her path (and feel terrible when I don't and she crashes into them), so I worry if she got loose...but on a happy note, she stays with me or runs to my neighbor when I've let her off lead in my front yard. At least so far.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I was looking for what you should put in a tag and came across this UK site. Was looking for something in the US, but I"m sure its the same.

http://www.yourdogsneeds.co.uk/dog-tags-and-the-law-a-83.html

Here is more sites.
http://www.pawprintpettags.com/Page...on-a-pet-id-name-tag-dog-tag-cat-tags-pet-tag
http://boomerangtags.com/page.php?c=engrave


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly has name, address, mobile phone number and that she is microchipped and spayed on her tag.

I have never understood the argument for not having your dogs name in case someone steals them to be totally honest - if someone can read her tag they pretty much have her held by the collar so can already steal her.

If they want to know her name they could either ask me and I have never refused to tell someone in case they pinch her - or walk behind me until I call her


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

We have our vets number on the dog tags. Plus our address and telephone number.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

We have our family surname, with both my mobile at the top and then my husband's mobile (in case he loses one of them on a walk) and on the back our postcode with house no and home phone no.  I didn't have space to put microchipped but I guess with all the phone numbers, they won't need it! x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Because we spend time in three different places, I ordered a large one to take details of all three! On one side it has microchipped, followed by main house number, post code, land line and mobile number. On the other it has other two places' house number, post code and land line. It's a large tag!

I was very anxious that should our Polly go missing in the place other than our main one it would be difficult to trace us. Born worrier, I am...

But at least all bases are covered.

I read somewhere not to include name of dog, but as you say they would have to be pretty close to read it.

Toffin


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I guess I did my cockapoo's tag wrong.


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

Microchipped and phone numbers on one side and address on the other. I used to have his name on instead of microchipped but I got another one made up without it after the dog walker and dog trainer both told me it was a no no. I suppose if someone was trying to steal your dog it might be easier if they know their name although mines is so friendly, he would probably just go with them anyway.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I used to think you should never have the dogs name on the tag but like some of you I thought if they are going to steal him anyway... (thought if he got stolen and sold on he maybe happier if they knew his name anyway!! sad I know) I thought I read you should have an address but then no one I knew had it on theirs so I thought I had imagined it, glad I hadn't. I have his name and my mobile no. on one side, house no. postcode, home phone no. and m'chipped, on the other.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Wouldn't you have thought that the engraving shops/outlets would know and would be able to advise when you get them done? Some of the literature I have from the Kennel Club training says that it is a legal requirement to have your name and address on your ID tag. When the OH went to get Willow's tag, no one told him anything so she just has both our mobile numbers and his family name (I suppose that means that one day he'll ask me to marry him so I can have the same name as our dogs!!). I noticed on Ebay the other day that they have quite cheap dog tags with engraving and they have some really pretty ones (I'm a sucker for a pink or purple bone) so I may order some new ones! I also heard the don't put your dogs name on it thing, I think the idea is that once they have it they would know what to call it and gain their trust.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lozzie said:


> W (I suppose that means that one day he'll ask me to marry him so I can have the same name as our dogs!!).


:laugh: that made me chuckle, bless you xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Lynn<3 said:


> I guess I did my cockapoo's tag wrong.


Ah well, me too


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

My girls have 5 tags
2 have mobile(both mine and my mums) and home numbers and our surname
1 has our address 
3 say microchipped
1 says they are spayed

people say not to put your adress and home phone number as one call will tell them no one is home.
there is also noy much point in putting your home number on its own if your out of the house looking for your dog. 

you should also if going on holiday with your dog get a cheep tag made up with the detales or a number for where you are staying. 

and if your moving house get the new detales on your dogs tag before you move. moving house can stress a dog and with people in and out moving boxes a door can be left open and the dog can go a wonder.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

To me if someone is close enough to read the name of the dog. Then they are close enough to grab the dog. You or at least I can't read those tags with out right close to the tag. 

To me I wouldn't want my address on the tag.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think the reasoning behind not putting the dogs name on the tag is, not so much they can call the dog to them. But once dognapped, they can palm the dog off as their own, using their name and obviously getting a response from dog.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well ive done it all wrong.. Just put 2 mobile numbers on the back 
It won't be getting changed quite yet given the cost of the tag!!! 
X


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Your name, house name or number and postcode along with your mobile number microchip company should provide tag with contact details on it. If in doubt they can always pop into Tesco for a quick scan on the serve yourself till!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Do they beep then Sue :question::question: ....unexpected item in the bagging area


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Do they beep then Sue :question::question: ....unexpected item in the bagging area


Don't get me started on that! Every time I go for the do it yourself option I always have unexpected items!! Funny as I always remember picking them up from the shelf especially the Gin!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pollypiglet said:


> Your name, house name or number and postcode along with your mobile number microchip company should provide tag with contact details on it. If in doubt they can always pop into Tesco for a quick scan on the serve yourself till!





wilfiboy said:


> Do they beep then Sue :question::question: ....unexpected item in the bagging area


This is hilarious :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Just wondering what everyone puts on their dog tags. I'm not sure the information I have is right?
> 
> On one side it says Microchipped and my mobile number
> On the other is gives my house number, an abbreviation of the road and then the postcode.


Pushca keeps losing hers but it just had the phone number. No name as people could call her and steal her


----------



## MaggieMay (Sep 28, 2010)

my dog has his name on his tag, he is so friendly that if someone so much as looks at him and he makes eye contact he runs up to them so not having the name would be pointless. plus i would rather if he was lost someone know his name. i think the point of the number of dogs now being stolen should force the issue of allowing dogs into shops


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

legal requirements are I believe:
owners name
owner's address (house number or name and post code will suffice)
Pretty sure that was what we were told when we did KCgood citizen training...

Phone number is optional, but in my opinion the most important.

I always put my dog's name on - if they were lost then I hope it would comfort them to be called the right name.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

A friend told me recently of her daughters dog going missing he didn't have a disc on his collar and they assumed that being chipped would be enough. They phoned the RSPCA,police etc no joy .Anyway 2 days later they got a call from a local kennel who 'thought they might have their dog' as they had phoned round the same organisations and knew that they were missing a dog that fitted the description of the one that had been fetched into them. They went in and thankfully were reunited with their boy, the kennel said they couldn't find a microchip. So when they went back to the vets it had been fitted but not activated, they had to pay for a new chip and two days board at the kennel and had had two days of worrying. All of which could have been avoided had he had a disc. Will get my chips checked out next time I'm somewhere that can do it x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep good advice Karen ... do get your dog's microchips checked, worth doing regularly .. As I have heard the microchips can move too, which could be in a place where it is not easily picked up by a quick scan


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie's had her microchipped checked last time she went to the vets. I think they can slip a bit too. Good to know its still working.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Owner name address and telephone number are a must. During summer I was in the front garden and turned around to find a golden retriever stood behind me thankfully he had a tag so I phoned the number, there was only an answer phone so I left a message and got him a drink, then called again, still no answer so I got a lead and we took a walk and found his street and house, there was no one home it looked as though they had left in a hurry, I waited for a while and a lady came running back down the street with tears in her eyes as she saw her dog, her husband had left the gate open whilst gardening and the dog went for a walk. Family were happily reunited which would have taken longer if he had not had his address on his tag. 

Do remember if you go on holiday, to have contact details on the dog tags.


----------

